# Megaupload taken down



## prowler (Jan 19, 2012)

McLEAN, Va. — Federal prosecutors in Virginia have shut down one of the world’s largest file-sharing sites, Megaupload.com, and charged its founder and others with violating piracy laws.

The indictment accuses the company of costing copyright holders more than $500 million in lost revenue from pirated films and other content. The indictment was unsealed Thursday, one day after websites shut down in protest of two congressional proposals intended to thwart the online piracy of copyrighted movies and TV programs.

Megaupload.com has claimed it is diligent in responding to complaints about pirated material.

The indictment says at one point, Megaupload was the 13th most popular website in the world.Source


----------



## emigre (Jan 19, 2012)

Ah fuck!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 19, 2012)

Damn, what a shame, it was probably my second favorite filehosting site outside of Mediafire. Since PSP torrents are hard to come across, Megaupload was my go-to site.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 19, 2012)

Damn it.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 19, 2012)

I actually downloaded something from them a few hours ago. Now it's not working anymore 
Those guys rocked.....


----------



## LuckySteves (Jan 19, 2012)

Well, there goes one of my favorite filesharing sites.  It always had good download speed, and relatively small wait times, I'll miss it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2012)

They'll get out of that jam - they were in fact removing infringing materials to the best of their abilities (i.e when they were reported that such materials can be found under a given link) but they cannot actively scan their own servers for such content as whatever users upload is technically not their property and thus cannot be "checked" as it rises Invasion of Privacy issues. Piratebay computers were confiscated a number of times, they recieve tons upon tons of letters from various officials and yet they're still standing and doing perfectly fine.


----------



## 1NOOB (Jan 19, 2012)

lol my friend just renewed  his premium : (


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 19, 2012)

So that's why megaupload wasn't working...
But still, that's not their fault, it's like accusing someone of being guilty because they sold matches that were used to start a fire. =S

Actually, from what I noticed, Megaupload was one of the sites more on the lookout regarding piracy seeing as they constantly deleted files, more so that other sites that I know.
I don't find this fair seeing as megaupload is just a service like many others online, why not shut down all the other ones as well?


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 19, 2012)

Fuck!!! This is the only place I ever download all my games/videos/files from...  And I had a premium account.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 19, 2012)

Dammit! I stored all of my Documents there (had pro).


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2012)

LOL @ people who buy premium accounts at downloading sites when you can use jDownloader and/or other software to achieve the same effect.

EDIT: Okay, I did not expect that GBATemp had a user named "people" - accidental notification sent lol.


----------



## Yoni Arousement (Jan 19, 2012)

Now where am I going to host my files that are larger than 200MB?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 19, 2012)

Well that really sucks. ):


----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2012)

What about Megaporn?  D:  I'm surprised it took them that long. 

So I guess the "we're not responsible for the content / we remove flagged content" thing doesn't work any more? There used to be a grey area for hosting sites as long as they were cooperative and diligent with requests for removing pirated stuff.


----------



## Schmendrick (Jan 19, 2012)

I always saw MegaUpload as one of the more trustworthy and dependable file-sharing websites. Sad to see it go 
Still weird to see how people seriously think they actually lose so much money in profits from piracy..


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 19, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> LOL @ people who buy premium accounts at downloading sites when you can use jDownloader and/or other software to achieve the same effect.
> 
> EDIT: Okay, I did not expect that GBATemp had a user named "people" - accidental notification sent lol.


Not really because with jDownloader you still have to wait those 45 seconds, and what not(captcha).  Plus its more convient with the premium account.  Oh and you can download files greater then 1GB.


----------



## Livin in a box (Jan 19, 2012)

If you're going to shut down MegaUpload for violating piracy laws, then why have they left all of the others websites untouched, as well as the torrent websites (though I don't know if it's more difficult to charge them or not). 

There's that and the obvious fact that they actually removed pirated files from their servers quite regularly so it's hardly fair at all, they were providing a service of hosting files but they can't have someone analysing every single uploaded file can they to make sure it's not violating some law :/


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 19, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> LOL @ people who buy premium accounts at downloading sites when *you can use jDownloader* and/or other software to achieve the same effect.
> 
> EDIT: Okay, I did not expect that GBATemp had a user named "people" - accidental notification sent lol.



Unless you don't want to reset the router every 5 downloads....


----------



## prowler (Jan 19, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> LOL @ people who buy premium accounts at downloading sites when you can use jDownloader and/or other software to achieve the same effect.


er, jDownloader doesn't have the same effect, it just tries to bypass the downloading limits set (resetting IP when maxed out) and opening more connections (if allowed).

I never used premium - I actually got it free for some unknown reason (free download button was gone and premium button worked (wasn't even logged in too!)) and downloading via browser actually gave me more speed.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jan 19, 2012)

LorenzoTheComic said:


> Now where am I going to host my files that are larger than 200MB?



http://db.tt/7k7XXEp
Dropbox.
use that link and you get 200mb extra when you register a new account. (making it a total of 2gig and 200mb since you start with 2gigs)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 19, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> Unless you don't want to reset the router every 5 downloads....



If you're patient you can just not have it do that and just regulate downloads. For large, multipart files, that's usually what I do.


----------



## Anakir (Jan 19, 2012)

Fuck. NOOOOOO. I used mu so often. ):


----------



## Yoni Arousement (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm using DropBox right now, in case MediaFire falls victim.


----------



## prowler (Jan 19, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> Dropbox.


>using dropbox as a host
Dropbox disables it if it's getting high traffic


----------



## iFish (Jan 19, 2012)

Good riddance, Megaupload. Last time I was there, I got a virus that fucked up my computer over ads. 

For people who actually used if for things other than piracy, there are other places to share and store files


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jan 19, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> > Dropbox.
> ...


Never had problems with that? I have hosted mirror's for popular android roms and never had people complain about downloads not working.


----------



## xist (Jan 19, 2012)

I can almost imagine this triggering waves of suicides across the world....Warez site Admin's everywhere practicing knots and testing ceiling beams.


----------



## emigre (Jan 19, 2012)

I was involved in maintain a Manics B-side and live music vault. And we used Megaupload, nothing was illegal so this is going to be a pain to upload again.


----------



## muckers (Jan 19, 2012)

Never got anything pirated off Megaupload; they seemed one of the few sites who were proper vigilant about keeping that stuff off their servers. If stuff was up it wasn't there for long. It was a really good filehosting site - and they'd finally got rid of the wait times, but now this happens! It'd just got perfect.


----------



## xist (Jan 19, 2012)

emigre said:


> I was involved in maintain a Manics B-side and live music vault. And we used Megaupload, nothing was illegal so this is going to be a pain to upload again.



Use Russian file hosts...


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 19, 2012)

There's a lot of wrong stuff going on in this thread, so I'm going to leave it alone and hopefully someone else has more time on their hands to address it all.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jan 19, 2012)

xist said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > I was involved in maintain a Manics B-side and live music vault. And we used Megaupload, nothing was illegal so this is going to be a pain to upload again.
> ...


http://ifolder.ru/
only russian file host i trust.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 19, 2012)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

this just makes difficult to download older NDS roms and PSP ISOs.


----------



## Shadow&Light (Jan 19, 2012)

I think.... This is just the beggining, as you said earlier, Why Megaupload...? If there are so many other hosting servers who actually support piracy(Megaupload at least closed links if it was related to piracy)... Now megaupload, what could be next?


----------



## xist (Jan 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> this just makes difficult to download older NDS roms and PSP ISOs.



There's always







The chances are they won't be gone for that long. MU may have a fair share of critics but it had a great deal of "historic" links which will probably be gone for good...i wonder if the investigation will go through EVERY single upload?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 19, 2012)

Shadow&Light said:


> I think.... This is just the beggining, as you said earlier, Why Megaupload...? If there are so many other hosting servers who actually support piracy(Megaupload at least closed links if it was related to piracy)... Now megaupload, what could be next?



Supporting piracy and hosting pirated material are completely different. All these filesharing sites aren't made for piracy, they're made for sharing files. People just upload pirated material to them and it's certainly not the site's fault if they do. It's impossible to monitor potentially millions of files and pick out which ones are pirated. I could just as easily upload something that's pirated and password protect it so that only those with the password could access it (and know that it's pirated material).



kthnxshwn said:


> There's a lot of wrong stuff going on in this thread, so I'm going to leave it alone and hopefully someone else has more time on their hands to address it all.



Um, elaborate?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jan 19, 2012)

xist said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> ...


Trololol look who's popular XD


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Jan 19, 2012)

Man, I'll be sure to miss it.
The reason it was shut down is not their fault. In fact, by the same standards the dicks who ruined an awesome file sharing website, eBay should be shut down because eBay's users sold copyrighted hardware there before, although eBay tries to catch copyrighted things I've seen some auctions that successfully sold copyrighted hardware =/ Similarly, megaupload tried to catch copyrighted material but of course with the billions of files by anyone they can't "catch 'em all".

I guess sites will start using mediafire or etc now, which I guess isn't too bad...


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jan 19, 2012)

Can't say I'm surprised. This is why I get everything from newsgroups.


----------



## xist (Jan 19, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> Trololol look who's popular XD



I don't even know what this post is actually implying...


----------



## purechaos996 (Jan 19, 2012)

Well that blows....I used them a lot to send stuff to friends, not everything on there was illegal ya know >.> oh well guess I can use mediafire for now....


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jan 19, 2012)

xist said:


> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> > Trololol look who's popular XD
> ...





> Look who's popular!
> This image exceeds bandwidth
> with to many views.
> go pro and get unlimited.


Is what your image says.






purechaos996 said:


> Well that blows....I used them a lot to send stuff to friends, not everything on there was illegal ya know >.> oh well guess I can use mediafire for now....



[yt]KkJTvBclQXQ[/yt]


----------



## Shadow&Light (Jan 19, 2012)

Just a matter of time before some new law supporting this kind of act.

Can we do something at least to stop this?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 19, 2012)

The justice Department accuses the site owners of Money laundering

http://online.wsj.co...eTabs%3Darticle

I think that part of the indictment is the kicker and much less pure piracy and this has nothing to do with SOPA since it's a 2 year investigation.


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Jan 19, 2012)

Shadow&Light said:


> Just a matter of time before some new law supporting this kind of act.
> 
> Can we do something at least to stop this?



It's already : SOPA

"Stop Online Piracy Act"

Protests have happened as you may know...


----------



## mameks (Jan 19, 2012)

LESS FREE PORN NAO ;O;


----------



## celcodioc (Jan 19, 2012)

164 user(s) are reading this topic 

Argh, I would've never gotten the leaked version of Skyward Sword without MegaUpload


----------



## Devin (Jan 19, 2012)

xist said:


> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> > Trololol look who's popular XD
> ...



Can't tell if serious.



Spoiler


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 19, 2012)

This really just.. sucks >_<  There was a lot of stuff on there that wasn't illegal.  Of course there are other upload sites.. as long as the same thing doesn't happen to them.. =(


----------



## xist (Jan 19, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> > Look who's popular!
> > This image exceeds bandwidth
> > with to many views.
> > go pro and get unlimited.
> ...



Works for me....

Also that story about MU being involved in Money Laundering seems a bit fictional. Google it and you get Handbooks on How to Money Launder hosted on MU, but nothing about MU doing it themselves.


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 19, 2012)

i loved megaupload!! is this because of mother fucking sopa?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh fuck oh fuck oh fuck oh fuck oh fuck


----------



## Coto (Jan 19, 2012)

Megaupload is not working for me. And I just got some files yesterday


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 19, 2012)

DJPlace said:


> i loved megaupload!! is this because of mother fucking sopa?



Nope, 2 year investigation, SOPA was like 2-3 months ago.


----------



## Shadow&Light (Jan 19, 2012)

CollosalPokemon said:


> Shadow&Light said:
> 
> 
> > Just a matter of time before some new law supporting this kind of act.
> ...



I don't think SOPA it's directly related to this, since it was stand by a few days ago(Thanks to all the protest you just mentioned)


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 19, 2012)

NM i was wrong.


----------



## Coto (Jan 19, 2012)

Seems MEGAUPLOAD was taken down by FBI

edit: i really wish it was SOPA


----------



## SifJar (Jan 19, 2012)

Meh. I don't pirate, so I don't care about that aspect in the slightest, but for downloading normal files it was annoying. Having to wait and type in a captcha etc. was a waste of time. MediaFire is so much better as it has neither.

EDIT: And I never download particularly large files, so that doesn't matter to me either.


----------



## Shadow&Light (Jan 19, 2012)

Coto said:


> Seems MEGAUPLOAD was taken down by FBI
> 
> edit: i really wish it was SOPA


Now that you mention it dear bro, SOPA would be better than a FBI investigation...


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 19, 2012)

xist said:


> Works for me....


Your browser probably cached it.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jan 19, 2012)

And that won't stop pirate from downloading stuff, good job guys.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 19, 2012)

NOOOOO! Megaupload was damn cool! 

I've been using Megaupload for years...I had quite a lot of legit files on there...in fact all I had were legit files! I can't necessarily lose those!


----------



## MakiManPR (Jan 19, 2012)

I had Wii and NDS games on it. Will I get arrested? Damn!!


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 19, 2012)

SifJar said:


> Meh. I don't pirate, so I don't care about that aspect in the slightest, but for downloading normal files it was annoying. Having to wait and type in a captcha etc. was a waste of time. MediaFire is so much better as it has neither.
> 
> EDIT: And I never download particularly large files, so that doesn't matter to me either.


MU recently got rid of the wait time + captcha for free users.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 19, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> > Meh. I don't pirate, so I don't care about that aspect in the slightest, but for downloading normal files it was annoying. Having to wait and type in a captcha etc. was a waste of time. MediaFire is so much better as it has neither.
> ...


Really? Must have missed that. Guess I haven't had to download anything from there for a while...Or maybe I just didn't notice


----------



## Valwin (Jan 19, 2012)

DAMMIT DAMMIT  DAMMIT i was downloading so many things from there


----------



## Yoni Arousement (Jan 19, 2012)

When I signed up for MegaUpload, I too had no download delay or captcha. But that was last month...


----------



## Gh0sti (Jan 19, 2012)

how can they do this megaupload is pounded daily with pirate software and they were taking down teh files as they came they cant do this that was my favorite site for movies and games now where do i go.....yes i know there are other sites ugh


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jan 19, 2012)

oh god, I hope mediafire isn't next...


----------



## basher11 (Jan 19, 2012)

well, there goes most of the stuff that i get.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh. Gawd. I still had so many links to get before this happened. FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## xist (Jan 19, 2012)

Don't think this has been posted...although it may have been..Official Statement with lots of info.

http://www.fbi.gov/news/pressrel/press-releases/justice-department-charges-leaders-of-megaupload-with-widespread-online-copyright-infringement


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 19, 2012)

As long as they don't take down Filetrip and Mediafire, I'm all good. Well it'll be a bummer to not have Megavideo it was a reliable site to watch Family Guy episodes .-.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Jan 19, 2012)

SOPA gets dropped and the gloves come off huh.

Guess all the sites I use to dl games/movies/music will have to re-up.


----------



## chyyran (Jan 19, 2012)

..

1 week later

"Megaupload back up"


----------



## xist (Jan 19, 2012)

Punyman said:


> ..
> 
> 1 week later
> 
> "Megaupload back up"




Undoubtedly. However, back up with all it's content intact, and back up from scratch are two very different places. I expect it'll be longer than a week, but MU will have some pretty good legal teams.


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 19, 2012)

Byronic Hero said:


> SOPA gets dropped and the gloves come off huh.
> 
> Guess all the sites I use to dl games/movies/music will have to re-up.


They haven't switched to filesonic/fileserve


----------



## Ace (Jan 19, 2012)

As much as I hate seeing the piracy bugs getting squashed, it gets easier for the man to do it when the piracy bug grows bigger and bigger.
As long as mediafire can survive them (because I sincerely dislike filesonic/fileserve), I'll be pretty happy.
All the live bootlegs from Grateful Dead and the Mars Volta will be gone now, though....


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 19, 2012)

Fawk,  No More Cyber-12 for mah anime then.


----------



## RikuCrafter (Jan 19, 2012)

Why do you all like filesonic and fileserve? They're slow and too restrictive.

As long as everyone switches to Mediafire and that stays up, I'll stay happy.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 19, 2012)

RikuCrafter said:


> Why do you all like filesonic and fileserve? They're slow and too restrictive.
> 
> As long as everyone switches to Mediafire and that stays up, I'll stay happy.


Mediafire is good and all, but there's a site I use for downloading homebrew and the like that only hosts to megaupload.

Edit) OH GOD THAT WAS TAKEN DOWN TOO


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> RikuCrafter said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you all like filesonic and fileserve? They're slow and too restrictive.
> ...



Proof in lightspeed


----------



## MakiManPR (Jan 19, 2012)

Anonymous shutdown the website of the Department of Justice

http://www.justice.gov/


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 19, 2012)

Ace™ said:


> As much as I hate seeing the piracy bugs getting squashed, it gets easier for the man to do it when the piracy bug grows bigger and bigger.
> As long as mediafire can survive them (because I sincerely dislike filesonic/fileserve), I'll be pretty happy.
> All the live bootlegs from Grateful Dead and the Mars Volta will be gone now, though....



Especially Rush bootlegs, a great bootlegger by the name of JTM has uploaded his extensive collection to MU, now all gone! so sad.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 19, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> Anonymous shutdown the website of the Department of Justice
> 
> http://www.justice.gov/


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2012)

Just to add to my previous post, shutting down File Sharing sites is pretty much the equivalent of banning blank DVD/CD/BluRay discs because one may use them to burn pirate copies of various content, banning paper because one may print out an illegaly downloaded book or banning whatever other medium that ever existed.

I could understand if the page was specifically designed to hold "illegal" content and was tailored for easy access to it, for example via means of a search engine that gives you appropriet links on the fly. Megaupload was just a file storage service, it was entirely up to the users what they want to store, not the owner of the service. I assume that they'll be back up relatively soon.

@*MakiManPR*

*Looks like DDOS to me.* Nowhere near an equivalent of actually shutting a site, it's just script kids being kids.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 19, 2012)

SOPA wont last long with the amount of opposition i've heard
Times are hard and the government want more money in any way possible and this how they intend to try and get it


----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Just to add to my previous post, shutting down File Sharing sites is pretty much the equivalent of banning blank DVD/CD/BluRay discs because one may use them to burn pirate copies of various content, banning paper because one may print out an illegaly downloaded book or banning whatever other medium that ever existed.



Ever heard of the "piracy tax"? On all blank media, with that exact reasoning. "It could be used for pirated content, therefore we will _preemptively_ charge a piracy fee."


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2012)

Veho said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Just to add to my previous post, shutting down File Sharing sites is pretty much the equivalent of banning blank DVD/CD/BluRay discs because one may use them to burn pirate copies of various content, banning paper because one may print out an illegaly downloaded book or banning whatever other medium that ever existed.
> ...


Not present where I live, God bless my backwards country. I've heard of numerous stupid things, but not of this. Exactly how lubed up is the U.S government to bend over infront of Corporations that low? Does it actually include paper aswell? Also, it's still just a tax, not a ban.


----------



## Ben_j (Jan 19, 2012)

I just hope they don't take down Mediafire, it's the only site that has no captchas, no timer and no download limit...


----------



## Majorami (Jan 19, 2012)

This is like sueing Google because it can be used to find anything...

Its not Mega's fault that pirates take advantage of their great service. In fact, Megaupload is very diligent to remove TV shows/movies/games from its servers. And what Mega offers is no different than the dozens/hundreds of similar sites offering similar services.


----------



## xist (Jan 19, 2012)

Veho said:


> Ever heard of the "piracy tax"? On all blank media, with that exact reasoning. "It could be used for pirated content, therefore we will _preemptively_ charge a piracy fee."



Wow. The one time i've ever seen the UK not get screwed over by the Government.


----------



## Creqaw (Jan 19, 2012)

I heard read that it was because of the owners being rather shady (money laundering, fraud etc.) rather than piracy what killed MU though. It just happened to be a site that had copyrighted stuff on it. Owners were convicted for stuff the 5th of January.


----------



## DS1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Relevant, worst "song" ever:


If they have the money to pay all of these ultra-rich people to be shills for something they never heard of, they'll do fine in court.


----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Not present where I live, God bless my backwards country.


Poland? It's present there (ZPAV collects 3% on all blank media), it's just not listed in the Wikipedia article.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 19, 2012)

Why MegaUpload of all sites? RapidShare, MediaFire, FileServe, they all have those same files.


----------



## xist (Jan 19, 2012)

Reading through the info on the FBI page i posted earlier it seems like the case is built on immensely shakey assumptions. I can't really see how this can really do the damage the FBI wants it to.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 19, 2012)

Good thing I downloaded Morfeo's Pokémon Crystal hack before this happened.
Megaupload was the only place we could find it at.


----------



## 1234turtles (Jan 19, 2012)

r.i.p megaupload


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2012)

Veho said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Not present where I live, God bless my backwards country.
> ...


It's not the end-user who pays it but the blank media importer/manufacturer. The blank medium has the standard VAT tax only as far as I know. But yeah, I suppose you're right, some money is being paid at the end of the day.

EDIT: I also just read up that the tax is not always imposed. Group organizations such as offices do not have to pay the levy as it cannot be considered "private use".


----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> It's not the end-user who pays it but the blank media importer/manufacturer.


And the importer/manufacturer then covers the difference by raising the price of the media. One way or another it's the end user that takes it in the pants.


----------



## Nebz (Jan 19, 2012)

There goes all of my good pr0nz links


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 19, 2012)

So what the hell was the point of the SOPA act then?  Seems they don't need any laws to police the internet.

But this really doesn't affect me that much.  Megaupload is a fast host but they are pretty diligent at removing stuff.  All my pirated goods are from Fileserve now.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 19, 2012)

Imagine the sheer number of broken links and mirrors now.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2012)

Veho said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not the end-user who pays it but the blank media importer/manufacturer.
> ...


You took what I said out of context. I did say "you are right" in a sense, implying that it rises the final price of the product.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh no, I downloaded loads of crap from Megauploads and now it's gone just like that =| .


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 19, 2012)

I used MU to share many files with people (legal), since sending them through DCC (IRC) or Instant Message was a pain in the ass. I just made a text file with all my links and what was in them.

I hosted Mods for various games, Public Domain music, and tons of stock images. Not to mention at least 10 Linux Distros.

This fucking blows.


----------



## sputnix (Jan 19, 2012)

damnit MU was the best for DL site fast speed easy or no captcha, sure there's a dl limit but it's not horrible. Now my fav pirate DL site is gone 
but seriously the legislation hasn't gone through how where they able to do this


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 19, 2012)

R.I.P MegaUpload  Now most filecrop links wont work


----------



## rehevkor (Jan 19, 2012)

Shame. But who here didn't use MU for piracy in some way?


----------



## Oveneise (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow... That's a damn shame. Guess I'll have to reupload my video game soundtracks elsewhere...


----------



## Geren (Jan 19, 2012)

I was just one part left... 
See you later MU, these were quite a blast of6 years...


----------



## M[u]ddy (Jan 19, 2012)

Ben_j said:


> I just hope they don't take down Mediafire, it's the only site that has no captchas, no timer and no download limit...


It's really been some time since anyone's been on rapidshare, it seems. They now have all this for free users and no speed limitation.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jan 19, 2012)

Oveneise said:


> Wow... That's a damn shame. Guess I'll have to reupload my video game soundtracks elsewhere...


For storing files online dropbox is really good, you get 2gig of online storage, 200mb extra if you is invited by another user like this link: http://db.tt/7k7XXEp

I stoped used MU myself except from when rom hosting sites linked to them.


----------



## Gintoki Sakata (Jan 20, 2012)

M[u]ddy said:


> Ben_j said:
> 
> 
> > I just hope they don't take down Mediafire, it's the only site that has no captchas, no timer and no download limit...
> ...


Agreed. Rapidshare has improved a lot since their redesign and lawsuit win.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 20, 2012)

This is before the thing even pass, I only could imagine...


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 20, 2012)

Gintoki Sakata said:


> M[u]ddy said:
> 
> 
> > Ben_j said:
> ...



Not the old Rapidshit anymore, huh?


----------



## Gahars (Jan 20, 2012)

Popular downloading site taken down by the government? Yeah, this is not going to go down well.


----------



## xist (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.scribd.com/doc/78786408/Mega-Indictment

Indictment. I stopped reading it once i realised how wrong a lot of it appears to be, and how much bias and scaremongering is involved.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, that just wrecked about half of the links on the sites I get my anime from.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 20, 2012)

fuck..... my JDownloader is sad 
just imagine all the data that got losted



Guild McCommunist said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you don't want to reset the router every 5 downloads....
> ...


or you could use an script that disconnects and connects your router


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 20, 2012)

Only the begining folks


----------



## gumgod (Jan 20, 2012)

Majorami said:


> This is like sueing Google because it can be used to find anything...



This is precisely why Google was joining in the protest against SOPA.


----------



## Devin (Jan 20, 2012)

They're back up. With a new web address.

http://www.megavideo.bz/


----------



## Yoni Arousement (Jan 20, 2012)

500 Internal Server Error

But I'm having trouble going to the new Domain for MegaVideo.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 20, 2012)

Devin said:


> They're back up. With a new web address.
> 
> http://www.megavideo.bz/


What stopping them from shutting down this site? Are they done with the issue?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 20, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Devin said:
> 
> 
> > They're back up. With a new web address.
> ...


I would NOT trust that site after checking its whois.


----------



## Costello (Jan 20, 2012)

Devin said:


> They're back up. With a new web address.
> 
> http://www.megavideo.bz/


right, this could have been made by anyone really...


----------



## Devin (Jan 20, 2012)

Costello said:


> Devin said:
> 
> 
> > They're back up. With a new web address.
> ...



Ah well. Taking another look I agree. >_


----------



## Nalmontes (Jan 20, 2012)

Well this sucks, they had the best download speeds IMO


----------



## Fluto (Jan 20, 2012)

Damm that was my alternative uploading site


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 20, 2012)

fucking putlocker and rapidshare will be next.


----------



## dgwillia (Jan 20, 2012)

Dammit......that was the site i always got my PSP........things....from


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 20, 2012)

Right, because MU was definitely the fastest file sharing site out there.


----------



## kohkindachi (Jan 20, 2012)

*NOTE: This is a fake site*

'we are working to be back full again' WTH!! Didn't think MU staff's english are that 'good' lol



Costello said:


> Devin said:
> 
> 
> > They're back up. With a new web address.
> ...


----------



## dgwillia (Jan 20, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> Right, because MU was definitely the fastest file sharing site out there.



Well a few are good, but Megaupload was one of the only ones that didnt cap my download speed. (And since i have top tier Verizon Fios, i could download a gig or two in barely 5-10 minutes, takes almost 10 minutes just to get 500mb's on other sites)


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 20, 2012)

but TV Shack got shut down 3 times...and it - *checks website*....ohhh...yea..they are out.


----------



## klim28 (Jan 20, 2012)

Omg. Part 5 of my download is gone now @[email protected] Can't finish my download 

Anyway, Mediafire is still my best sharing site next to Megaupload.

And on the side note, there are so many people sharing premium accounts. haha I'm a leech


----------



## Zerousen (Jan 20, 2012)

My dad'll be so pissed, he gets all of his Asian dramas and stuff from Megaupload, LOL.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 20, 2012)

all the dead megavideo links...the anime. THINK OF THE ANIME!...you greedy fuckers


----------



## olembet (Jan 20, 2012)

take down fileserve.com please..


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wait, megavideo is gone too? DX

EDIT: Yeah, it's gone since it was associated with megaupload.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 20, 2012)

olembet said:


> take down fileserve.com please..




no, fuck you...they have android APKs there 



gamefan5 said:


> Wait, megavideo is gone too? DX




YES.

all the sites involved as quoted from our corrupt FBI "Mega conspiracy"

megapr0n is also gone too. too bad fappers.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 20, 2012)

Damn il miss megaporn there was were i got my Japanese Puke porn from


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 20, 2012)

Aww fuck... I loved them, I downloded everything from either Megaupload or Mediafire...

Fuck. I had 4 more episodes of Clannad in 1080p I still had to finish... Lol. Guess I gotta find more links. ;O;


EDIT: The worst part is, Valwins totally not kidding.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 20, 2012)

Wait why did we need SOPA again?


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 20, 2012)

kohkindachi said:


> *NOTE: This is a fake site*
> 
> 'we are working to be back full again' WTH!! Didn't think MU staff's english are that 'good' lol
> 
> ...



Registered 2010. Adding some output.


Spoiler: WHOIS Data





```
Domain ID:D1728761-LRCC
Domain Name:MEGAUPLOAD.BZ
Created On:09-Aug-2010 06:00:25 UTC
Last Updated On:09-Aug-2011 16:08:14 UTC
Expiration Date:09-Aug-2013 06:00:25 UTC
Sponsoring Registrar:Name.com LLC (R70-LRCC)
Whois Server:whois.name.com
Referral URL:http://www.name.com
Status:CLIENT TRANSFER PROHIBITED
Status:RENEWPERIOD
Name Server:NS1.MEGAUPLOAD.BZ
Name Server:NS2.MEGAUPLOAD.BZ
Name Server:
Name Server:
Name Server:
Name Server:
Name Server:
Name Server:
Name Server:
Name Server:
Name Server:
Name Server:
Name Server:
__   _							 ____
| \ | | __ _ _ __ ___   ___	   / ___|___  _ __ ___
|  \| |/ _` | '_ ` _ \ / _ \	 | |   / _ \| '_ ` _ \
| |\  | (_| | | | | | |  __/  _  | |__| (_) | | | | | |
|_| \_|\__,_|_| |_| |_|\___| (_)  \____\___/|_| |_| |_|
On a first name basis with the rest of the world.
Domain Name:	 megaupload.bz
Registrar:	   Name.com LLC
Protected Domain Services Customer ID: NCR-2672141
Expiration Date: 2013-08-09 06:00:25
Creation Date:   2010-08-09 06:00:25
Name Servers:
ns1.megaupload.bz
ns2.megaupload.bz
Domain privacy provided by Protected Domain Services. For more information see www.protecteddomainservices.com
REGISTRANT CONTACT INFO
Protected Domain Services - Customer ID: NCR-2672141
P.O. Box 6197
Denver
CO
80206
US
Phone:		 +1.7202492374
Email Address: [email protected]
ADMINISTRATIVE CONTACT INFO
Protected Domain Services - Customer ID: NCR-2672141
P.O. Box 6197
Denver
CO
80206
US
Phone:		 +1.7202492374
Email Address: [email protected]
TECHNICAL CONTACT INFO
Protected Domain Services - Customer ID: NCR-2672141
P.O. Box 6197
Denver
CO
80206
US
Phone:		 +1.7202492374
Email Address: [email protected]
BILLING CONTACT INFO
Protected Domain Services - Customer ID: NCR-2672141
P.O. Box 6197
Denver
CO
80206
US
Phone:		 +1.7202492374
Email Address: [email protected]
Timestamp: 1314229728.3567
Cached on: 2011-08-24T17:48:48-06:00
```


----------



## Ben_j (Jan 20, 2012)

Gintoki Sakata said:


> M[u]ddy said:
> 
> 
> > Ben_j said:
> ...


I didn't even notice :/ I still like Mediafire better. I really like the design


----------



## wasim (Jan 20, 2012)

Why megaupload ??

There are many other crappy file hosting sites ! 


Ateleast we still have torrents, hope this'll never happen to it !

EDIT: No wonder the link to megaupload didn't work when i tried to download a track a few minutes ago.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 20, 2012)

wasim said:


> Why megaupload ??
> 
> There are many other crappy file hosting sites !
> 
> ...



AFAIK anywhere but the US, an IP = a person technically. So you _CAN_ be prosecuted if your IP is leeched from a Copyright holder and is downloading infringing materials.

Better use them blocklists.


----------



## wasim (Jan 20, 2012)

Trashed post said:


> _*snip_


Cool ! 
And thanks 

BTW did you join just to post this ?


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 20, 2012)

thesilvershadow said:


> megaupload?


Do you really expect people to believe that?


----------



## YayMii (Jan 20, 2012)

thesilvershadow said:


> megaupload? -link removed for public safety-


I think that's the IP of the fake someone posted earlier.

On a side note, it automatically downloaded a "setup.exe" when I went there. I'm on OSX, but even if I was on Windows right now I wouldn't be stupid enough to open it.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 20, 2012)

YayMii said:


> thesilvershadow said:
> 
> 
> > megaupload? -link removed for public safety-
> ...


Where was the setup.exe file saved?


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 20, 2012)

Hum... I clicked it to check and didn't see any setup or trap. =S
Just a pretty much empty page


----------



## Janthran (Jan 20, 2012)

Trashed post said:


> _*snip_


Can I have the link to Megavideo, if you have it?
What's all this about a virus? It didn't download anything for me..


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm more inclined to believe our regular, confirmed members than this newcomer.
Until we get clarification of that link, do not repost it. 

There doesn't seem to be any downloaded setup.exe or virus from here, but I'd rather err on the side of caution.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jan 20, 2012)

thesilvershadow said:


> megaupload?



nothing here.Just a page with Magaupload on it

On Topic:- Mediafire is better


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 20, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Damn il miss megaporn there was were i got my Japanese Puke porn from


lol'd wait...


Schlupi said:


> EDIT: The worst part is, Valwins totally not kidding.


Valwin, what is the matter with you?  



Anyway, so anyone think megaupload is shutdown for good or either the guys will go to jail?


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Jan 20, 2012)

maybe their song pissed off the feds


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 20, 2012)

This is funny because just yesterday I learned about Swizz Beatz being the CEO.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 20, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> > thesilvershadow said:
> ...


It just went to my Downloads folder, but that's because I have Chrome to automatically send downloads there.
If you guys aren't getting it though, it's probably an ad that popped up from the site on my side. But I'd keep away regardless.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 20, 2012)

Not much of a big loss for me.
I barely download for Megupload since I always use the "BAY" for my stuff.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 20, 2012)

no not the 2d/3d cover packs!


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Vigilante said:


> Not much of a big loss for me.
> I barely download for Megupload since I always use the "BAY" for my stuff.


I used to use the bay for my stuff but now i use a program that searches the good torrent sites.


----------



## Qtis (Jan 20, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> I used to use the bay for my stuff but now i use a program that searches the good torrent sites.


A good torrent site? 

Well this isn't really that surprising, but I don't see how the sites original business idea differs from say, Youtube.com or Google.com. Both of those also offer relatively easily all kinds of copyrighted content (hell Google is probably the biggest .torrent search engine available). Sad to see that this has happened, but I believe it'll be back up in the end. It's not like online storage services could be banned.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 20, 2012)

Does SOPA got anything to do with this.


----------



## prowler (Jan 20, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Does SOPA got anything to do with this.


No


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Qtis said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > I used to use the bay for my stuff but now i use a program that searches the good torrent sites.
> ...


Google usually comes up with heaps of fakes and links to searches for torrents which doesn't find torrents.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 20, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Not much of a big loss for me.
> ...


I still have to say that the "BAY" is the best public torrent site.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Vigilante said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


yeah me too, though the program i use mostly lists the ones from _the_ bay and a few other torrent sites almost as good as it.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 20, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > FireGrey said:
> ...


Can't say torrent sites.
Fix before you get more trouble.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 20, 2012)

i am so happy i finished ff13 2 days ago! imagine 40gb to waste!
this is probably the worst internet news i have ever heard and i am not exaggerating one bit.

there are many alternatives that have remote upload, resumable downloads, good speeds etc but ppl dont know about them but i think if this is the case the filesonic is next followed by wupload then fileserve. BUT 2 yrs later from now.

first duckload now this...

I Quote:
_So someone watches a pirated DVD on a Sony player - do they ban Sony from selling DVD players?_


----------



## xephos (Jan 20, 2012)

Man that site always gave me the best stuff, I will sure miss it but hey we still have mediafire.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jan 20, 2012)

shakirmoledina said:


> I Quote:
> _So someone watches a pirated DVD on a Sony player - do they ban Sony from selling DVD players?_





why else would they make bluray player play MKV, AVI, DIVX


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't care.
Mediafire still works.
Torrents will always work.


Fuck yeah.


----------



## wasim (Jan 20, 2012)

Chhotu uttam said:


> thesilvershadow said:
> 
> 
> > megaupload?
> ...


Yes, it allows to pause downloads.

But most of the files are uploaded at megaupload, so megaupload is better.


----------



## Youkai (Jan 20, 2012)

WTF Megaupload was awesome i can't understand what rights they have to just close it down !
and for all the guys who don't care, you should ! if this goes on every other file hoster will have the same faith !

and torrents and such are already high risk cuz you can be found out way to easy.

I really hope the hackers in the world will work together and show the higher ups what they think of them doing stuff like that ...


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 20, 2012)

Its not piracy.
Megaupload is file-sharing, the creators don't upload anything there, only the visitors.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Alan John said:


> Its not piracy.
> Megaupload is file-sharing, the creators don't upload anything there, only the visitors.


I think they're just using this as an example of SOPA.


----------



## Shoat (Jan 20, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> The indictment accuses the company of costing copyright holders more than $500 million in lost revenue from pirated films and other content. The indictment was unsealed Thursday, one day after websites shut down in protest of two congressional proposals intended to thwart the online piracy of copyrighted movies and TV programs.




Waaait. So they arrested the owners of a filesharing website halfway across the world because it is apparently their fault that their users are doing illegal things with their product?

If people are now to blame for everything their customers/users do with their product, why are all of the world's weapon manufacturers not in jail?
Going by this event they are responsible for 75% of all murders in the world.


----------



## LAA (Jan 20, 2012)

Shoat said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > The indictment accuses the company of costing copyright holders more than $500 million in lost revenue from pirated films and other content. The indictment was unsealed Thursday, one day after websites shut down in protest of two congressional proposals intended to thwart the online piracy of copyrighted movies and TV programs.
> ...



Yeah exactly man. But governments are two faced. They get money from using weapons against people against them, they dont get money from people pirating things. Only if its good to them alone will they leave it alone.
I'm curious how the US even got the right to arrest people in another country. They operate by different laws, not the USA laws, I dont understand what gives them right to enforce their laws globally.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 20, 2012)

fuck that shit
megaupload was a nice site but i still have a rom site that has direct links and torrents so meh


----------



## frogboy (Jan 20, 2012)

Crap, now I'll have to switch back to Medi-ocre-fire.


----------



## Ultymoo (Jan 20, 2012)

Just wow. I can't believe it got taken out like that. How many others will follow? Oh wait, there's always the chance of this kind of government crap failing.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 20, 2012)

Megaupload is charged with "money lanudring" as much as Julian Assange was charged with "sex crimes"

MU upheld the DMCA so they coulden't destroy them by breaking the law.

EDIT = 4% of the fucking internet was uploaded to megaupload.

double edit- with SOPA and the riots and now this NDAA (which now you can be held without a trial) and all this other bullshit


...how come I'm seeing a future with a reality from Mirror's Edge?....just sayin'


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jan 20, 2012)

> The conspirators allegedly earned more than $175 million in illegal profits through advertising revenue and selling premium memberships.


aooarently the charge


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 20, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> > The conspirators allegedly earned more than $175 million in illegal profits through advertising revenue and selling premium memberships.
> 
> 
> aooarently the charge




like how Julian Assange automatically was charged with "sex crimes"

if the crooked, corrupt government has access to everyones record and digital file...whats not to say they can "make things happen?"


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 20, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > > The conspirators allegedly earned more than $175 million in illegal profits through advertising revenue and selling premium memberships.
> ...


Julian Assange was charged with sex crimes well before the Wikileaks incident.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 20, 2012)

_*snip_


we shall see once they have a domain name....not getting my hopes up

EDIT - all the A-list celebrities who were featured in the rap and the companies that had premium accounts should protest and bitch...they have power don't they??


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jan 20, 2012)

This is a tragic loss...


----------



## xist (Jan 20, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> > The conspirators allegedly earned more than $175 million in illegal profits through advertising revenue and selling premium memberships.
> 
> 
> aooarently the charge



I posted this earlier a few pages ago but here it is again - the actual indictment.
http://www.scribd.com/doc/78786408/Mega-Indictment

And it's tragic primarily because of all the stuff that's possibly gone for good. There were so many links to small bit's and bob's posted years ago that may now be consigned to history. Same goes for obscure music and user generated content.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 20, 2012)

bit's and bob's


----------



## xist (Jan 20, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> bit's and bob's



Yes. Anything other than that random contribution to add?


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 20, 2012)

It still works under a new URL. I cannot mention it here because of warez. But it still works. And it's not just a browser cashe.


----------



## prowler (Jan 20, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> It still works under a new URL. I cannot mention it here because of warez. But it still works. And it's not just a browser cashe.


you know there's no way of finding illegal downloads through the site right?


----------



## SifJar (Jan 20, 2012)

The new URL (the .bz one?) doesn't work for me. There is also an IP address floating around, it "works", but only shows the homepage regardless of what links i click etc.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 20, 2012)

SifJar said:


> ... There is also an IP address floating around, it "works", but only shows the homepage regardless of what links i click etc.



It was posted in this thread last night. Some of our members reported that it was automatically downloading a file called "setup.exe". 
Didn't get that reaction, myself. But just in case, I removed it.

It may have had something to do with this.


----------



## linuxGuru (Jan 20, 2012)

Apparently they say "some of the alleged pirated content was hosted on leased servers in Virginia, and that was enough for U.S. prosecutors to act."​http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/story/2012-01-19/megaupload-feds-shutdown/52678528/1​


----------



## jing90 (Jan 20, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > Its not piracy.
> ...


I didn't know they could apply the law even before it passed...
but yeah that seems the case...


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 20, 2012)

xist said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > bit's and bob's
> ...


Nope, just pointing out your odd vernacular.


----------



## Janthran (Jan 20, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Does SOPA got anything to do with this.
> ...


You sure? I don't think people would have thought about it unless SOPA was brought up.


----------



## Janthran (Jan 20, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> > ... There is also an IP address floating around, it "works", but only shows the homepage regardless of what links i click etc.
> ...


I feel bad now, I clicked that link.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I have no proof that this was the case. It's simply a suspicion.

Don't feel too bad. I clicked it too, after all.


----------



## Ace (Jan 20, 2012)

There goes so many bootlegs of those awesome jam live bands.
Honestly, I'm taking the vast torrents available from those shows, and will try putting them on mediafire for now, file-splitting be damned.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 20, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> > ... There is also an IP address floating around, it "works", but only shows the homepage regardless of what links i click etc.
> ...


I got no download with either link.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 20, 2012)

My bad... Didn't know the site I posted was flagged.

all we can do is hope this new site will possibly be real. 


Think of the old pc abandonware!... All gone! D:


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 20, 2012)

The "new site" is not real.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 20, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> The "new site" is not real.



fuck.


----------



## The Milkman (Jan 20, 2012)

Eh, it was a pretty good site, had its problems like most file hosters. Dispite their loads of stupid file limit and lack of search it still was a good site (mega video was one of the best places to watch free shows IMO) gonna miss it.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 20, 2012)

I have web hosting.


I google.




Veho said:


> So I guess the "we're not responsible for the content / we remove flagged content" thing doesn't work any more?


It was never concrete.  Limewire tried the same thing but then it was shown that they knew what they were doing and even changed things (client and network side) to account for piracy... so that excuse got thrown out.



DeMoN said:


> So what the hell was the point of the SOPA act then?  Seems they don't need any laws to police the internet.


SOPA makes it a lot easier.  People have said this case was a 2-year long thing.  SOPA could make these things happen in days.



FireGrey said:


> Google usually comes up with heaps of fakes and links to searches for torrents which doesn't find torrents.


Yeah, that's why I use the "block search results from X" feature in google, so those fake indexing sites don't show up in my searches.



Janthran said:


> You sure? I don't think people would have thought about it unless SOPA was brought up.


SOPA hasn't passed, it's not law yet.


----------



## Yoni Arousement (Jan 20, 2012)

Unrelated but Emochu linked to this.


----------



## Shadow&Light (Jan 20, 2012)

There will be another MU soon or later(i hope soon... and with all the data intact)


----------



## Gintoki Sakata (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow, after reading the court documents someone linked in this thread, I have to say that MU had this coming. To deliberately not delete popular illegal files because they produce big income is not ok.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 20, 2012)

I guess since this thread is dying down, I should clear up a few things. SOPA would introduce no need for a process to get rid of sites. Unlike MU, there would be no long process behind its removal and deletion. You can look at each and every court document to see how much work was put into getting the arrests and  taking down the site. Th only odd thing about this is that the CEO was not arrested (Swizz Beatz ism ironically, the CEO of MegaUpload)

Secondly, the new site is not owned or managed by the current MU team. You can check this by taking a current MU link and trying to replace "megaupload.com" with the IP address of the site floating around and using the rest of a URL from any links you might currently have. All it does is place you back on the home page of the new fake site. You can also note that the way things are written on the fake site as "evidence" that it's fake. Megaupload is a company. It is not just an every day website. Were an error like this were to happen, it would be fixed within minutes - not kept there. It's also worth mentioning that the background is not white and has no MU branding placed on it. maybe the creators of the website realized they could be tied to MU through branding it and then have themselves arrested.

As far as "Google shows fake links to torrents" - that's not Google's fault, but rather the way Google works. Google uses search results from others and how many people have clicked them to generate results for *other* people. Many of us torrent users also don't Google for torrent - we already have sites we use for content. 

Again, SOPA doesn't need a process to take a site down. A company could claim a website of copyright infringement and the site would be gone within minutes - no process at all. SImply accuse and remove.


----------



## sputnix (Jan 20, 2012)

does anyone know if the IP addresses of people who uploaded/downloaded files will be used or released by the government?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 20, 2012)

sputnix said:


> does anyone know if the IP addresses of people who uploaded/downloaded files will be used or released by the government?



with 50 MILLION users A DAY???

Sure. Right


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 21, 2012)

sputnix said:


> does anyone know if the IP addresses of people who uploaded/downloaded files will be used or released by the government?


keep an eye out for black vans pulling up your driveway


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 21, 2012)

Huh. I liked Megaupload. Whenever Mediafire didn't pull through, Megaupload got the job done. Guess I'll just have to stick to the other many sites out there that are available.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 21, 2012)

this is what the guys did who who just renewed their memberships


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 21, 2012)

They were good, now there gone.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jan 21, 2012)

Like others have said, why Megaupload and not the other countless file sharing websites? There must be something they're not telling us, and it's closed under the guise of piracy. Otherwise the others would go down with it; they're just or worse than megauplod at regulating it.

I still can't stand it when people assume that if megaupload didn't exist, I would have went out and paid $30 on the movie.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 21, 2012)

Megaupload... Load load load.... M-e-g-a up-load to me today, send me a file! Mega-up-load 

I had all my backups from high school of random suff and my graphic design projects! X_x

Even though megaupload was just a site... I had fond memories of it when I was a kid looking for old 95 pc games and abandonware on Russian sites that had links only to Megaupload. Wonder if those are permanently gone.......

hell the game featured in my avatar "Time Commando" was one of my first games I ever downloaded from the Internet using a dialup connection.. From megaupload... Since it was the fastest and I could download in parts, and torrents were too slow and I was paranoid back then of using them (MY how time changes) , and eJackass had viruses.... MU was part of my digital life as a kid.. . very sad to see it go


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 21, 2012)

Bastards. They've taken down my favorite site for downloading stuff. 
Well, there is still rapidshare, mediafire and others... But mega was my favorite one.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 21, 2012)

New news: megaupload wants the money the slippery government took away to help fight the court case... They are also fighting the extradition to USA. 

How come every European that has pissed the fucking USA off, and is automatically extradited to their state!... Ala Tv-links lawsuit. Where the fuck does New Zealand have the right here!?


----------



## alphamule (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah, were they preemptively arrested before they even had an indictment?  It's just _such_ a coinencidence that they were suing UMG over the advertisment video on YouTube.  What do you want to bet that someone whispered in the right person's ear to go after them?  The timing is about right.  A little over 2 weeks to get an extradiction?  Now they need the money to defend themselves while handling the civil case as well?  Interesting questions - I wonder if we'll see the answers soon...


----------



## Rydian (Jan 21, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> > So I guess the &quot;we're not responsible for the content / we remove flagged content&quot; thing doesn't work any more?
> ...


Looks like it's the same sort of case here, at least partially.
http://torrentfreak.com/megaupload-what-made-it-a-rogue-site-worthy-of-destruction-120120/


> The indictment lists several other examples which are supposed to demonstrate that the admins of MegaUpload knew that their service was being used for the storage and distribution of illegal material.



While that article says "supposed", it's pretty much confirmed they knew and helped.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 21, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> New news: megaupload wants the money the slippery government took away to help fight the court case... They are also fighting the extradition to USA.
> 
> How come every European that has pissed the fucking USA off, and is automatically extradited to their state!... Ala Tv-links lawsuit. Where the fuck does New Zealand have the right here!?


New Zealand is not in Europe. Learn some geography.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 21, 2012)

Goodnight Sweet Prince....and my files...


----------



## alphamule (Jan 21, 2012)

Eww, cyberterrorists blew up our files!  Oh, wait...


----------



## Shadow&Light (Jan 21, 2012)

Define terrorist...Some of the definitions qualify the goverment


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 21, 2012)

pffth...now the domain shows the filthy government logo..

the US government has become a sellout whore to anybody who flashes enough money at it.



SifJar said:


> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> > New news: megaupload wants the money the slippery government took away to help fight the court case... They are also fighting the extradition to USA.
> ...



I apologize....when I say "european" I mean every country in the east besides the US...kinda genaralized there.


Shadow&Light said:


> Define terrorist...Some of the definitions qualify the goverment




In the Anime Code Geass (fucking love that show), Zero, Kallen, and other rebels were considered "terrorists" because they rebelled against the publically evil force of Britania and fought for the rights of its oppressed citizens.

Sometimes you wonder what Our government considers "terrorism"

perhaps in the future, just uttering a single slander against the government could be "treason" and "terrorism"

The United States makes me fucking sick...and the way my career is looking..I might be blessed enough to leave it.

Proud to be American?..maybe 6 years ago,,..

I Love My Country. NOT my Government. - Jesse Ventura


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 21, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> pffth...now the domain shows the filthy government logo..
> 
> the US government has become a sellout whore to anybody who flashes enough money at it.
> 
> ...



Ho. lee. shit.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 21, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> How come every European that has pissed the fucking USA off, and is automatically extradited to their state!... Ala Tv-links lawsuit. Where the fuck does New Zealand have the right here!?



Technically the crimes in question were committed in the US so they can be extradited to here for prosecution. It's a bit fuzzy with online stuff since physically it didn't happen here but fuzzy enough that they can get away with it.


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't think they will use the IP Address with over 50 million users per day. It's too many to go through.

Edit: I could be wrong though. But, don't worry for the time being.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> > How come every European that has pissed the fucking USA off, and is automatically extradited to their state!... Ala Tv-links lawsuit. Where the fuck does New Zealand have the right here!?
> ...



Physically it did happen in the US. The "Criminal Copyright Infringement" charge anyway. The servers were in US, therefore the physical bytes making up each illegal file were all in the US. The other charges (all the conspiracy charges) are more vague - I'm not sure if there was in some form documents relating to these on the servers or something, otherwise I don't see how the US could take responsibility for prosecution on those charges. Seeing as the people running MegaUpload, the ones who were arrested, were all in New Zealand I believe, and MU was a Hong Kong country, I would assume most "business matters" did not take place in the US and therefore can't be dealt with by US authorities to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## xephos (Jan 22, 2012)

Wasnt Megaupload an English/UK company?


----------



## alphamule (Jan 22, 2012)

174.140.154.12 is of course down as well.  They didn't just pull the domain down but the server.  (Source:  domaintools)

```
2007-11-04	 Change	 69.5.88.71	 209.222.148.132
2008-03-09	 Change	 209.222.148.132	 209.222.148.133
2008-04-27	 Change	 209.222.148.133	 209.222.148.132
2009-01-05	 Change	 209.222.148.132	 69.5.88.201
2009-02-23	 Change	 69.5.88.201	 69.5.88.200
2009-07-13	 Change	 69.5.88.200	 69.5.88.225
2009-10-03	 Change	 69.5.88.225	 69.5.88.200
2009-12-03	 Change	 69.5.88.200	 174.140.154.12
2011-04-10	 New	 -none-	 174.140.154.12
```


----------



## SifJar (Jan 22, 2012)

xephos said:


> Wasnt Megaupload an English/UK company?


No.


----------



## Shadow&Light (Jan 23, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> pffth...now the domain shows the filthy government logo..
> 
> the US government has become a sellout whore to anybody who flashes enough money at it.
> 
> ...



Don't forget that the founding fathers where terrorist of their time. And they were just fighting for freedom!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have yet to make it through all the replies or even read the indictment properly ( http://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/2012/January/12-crm-074.html - down when I just checked but cached if you want it to be) so I can not speak to matters of money laundering and such but a few thoughts none the less

This reminds me of the time suprnova went down "for good" and I guess it will have precisely the same net effect in the mid to long term (in the short term a few people that do not know will be left in the lurch and everybody else just updates bookmarks). On the other hand maybe they are playing the smart game and going for a lessen effects rather than outright stop something.

Also those storing files on the thing potentially getting burned- an early prelude to the downfall of a "cloud computing" provider perchance? It is essentially the same service after all. On that matter they seem to have actually taken servers and assuming they do not have crazy levels of redundancy I would not bet on a "new domain/enter an IP address" affair.

"Unable to finish downloads"- this is one of the reasons why the scene proper slices things up along certain lines and frowns upon those that would repack things.



Qtis said:


> (hell Google is probably the biggest .torrent search engine available).



I agree a few choice terms added to a search makes standard search engines considerably more powerful than inbuilt stuff but http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/01/27/google_bittorrent_terms_killed_on_autocomplete/ probably warrants mention.
Much as I am loathe to allow things to slide this way I can see why hiding behind the letter of the law (happily and readily removing items claiming infringement) but not necessarily the spirit (doing things on a per item basis and "ignoring" the bigger picture) would get you pinged.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 24, 2012)

the guy who owns it has been jailed


----------



## wasim (Jan 24, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> the guy who owns it has been jailed


It's actually the uploaders who should be jailed, not the owner of megaupload.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jan 24, 2012)

well i guess i can't use the dsx86 tutorial anymore


----------



## prowler (Jan 24, 2012)

wasim said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > the guy who owns it has been jailed
> ...


oh god would you please read, it's not just because of piracy, it's also because of money laundering.


----------



## alphamule (Jan 24, 2012)

Money laundering is a pretty slick charge.  It's a slippery crime to define.  Having 10 pounds of gold hidden in your yard is considered a form of money laundering.  Buying a big-screen TV requires you to file a notice with the IRS if it's too expensive.  Paying cash for a car?  Money laundering.  Now, what they did would be legitimately considered money laundering if it was hiding drug money or being used for bribery.  I'm curious if that's what they're charging them with.

I was pretty certain that Megaupload took files down all the time.  They still had some though because people started renaming or encrypting files to prevent easy automated searches by the owners.  In theory, you could write an application that works as a type of metaspider.  It would go to Google and the like and then find downloads that matched some pattern.  You'd have to manually download and then file DMCA notices.  Most people don't have the time to do that, though.  Actually, if you had subscriptions to all the file hosters, you could just have it download them for you and store it in a directory to look at later.



> "He is not the sort of person who will pass unnoticed through our customs and immigration lines and controls," said defense lawyer Paul Davison of the former hacker, reportedly 2 meters (6ft 6ins) tall and weighing more than 130 kg (285 lbs).


 How big of a boy are ya?


----------



## prowler (Jan 24, 2012)

alphamule said:


> I was pretty certain that Megaupload took files down all the time.


Nope.
They gave companies a program to take down files, which didn't really take them down in the first place and had a limit on how many files they could take down per day.

I suggest reading more of this. It's a good article.


----------



## alphamule (Jan 25, 2012)

Well it makes sense they'd limit it but I guess they went too far and didn't bother with DMCA?  I'll go read that article in a second.

"But the government asserts that Megaupload merely wanted the veneer of legitimacy..."
Wait, shouldn't that logic apply to most government agencies as well?  

The next few paragraphs are probably why they'll lose.  That's some pretty damning evidence - it's especially poetic since they created it themselves and it came from their own servers.  Wow, stupid is as stupid does.

I still think the timing is odd.

http://arstechnica.c...s-long-odds.ars  We'll just have to wait and see.

Wouldn't this be considered a form of money laundering?  I'm thinking that the prosecution may be thinking along those lines as well.


----------



## 10_0ARMY (Jan 25, 2012)

i just don't understand how this site got shut down. Everything I got from them was 100% legal. Maybe you needed to be registered for the shady stuff...We all know about piracy sites and Mega Upload was so much cleaner in terms of that stuff. Who knows, maybe they will come back once this country's government starts to worry about more important stuff than stolen electronic content. After all, people still buy dvds, music, and games...even if people get this same stuff for free...


----------



## Rydian (Jan 25, 2012)

10_0ARMY said:


> i just don't understand how this site got shut down. Everything I got from them was 100% legal.


Because you're everybody on the planet, right?


----------



## 10_0ARMY (Jan 25, 2012)

Rydian said:


> 10_0ARMY said:
> 
> 
> > i just don't understand how this site got shut down. Everything I got from them was 100% legal.
> ...



Nope, I'm not everyone. I just was making the point that there are people who only got legal material from that site. I just think the government is attacking one of many. Why only shut down Mega Uploads and no other sites? That's my point


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 25, 2012)

10_0ARMY said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > 10_0ARMY said:
> ...





Spoiler











"Conpiracy to commit Racketeering" "Conpiracy to commit money laundering"


----------



## blank2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Media corporation down megaupload hmmmm .... money ?   .... Megabox.com?     yes


----------



## Bryon15 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm more upset that Megavideo is gone. I mean seriously how am I supposed to watch my anime now? Plus I had a cool android app for it that downloaded any video just by inputting the URL. I'm very upset.


----------



## emugirl1994 (Jan 26, 2012)

Bryon15 said:


> I'm more upset that Megavideo is gone. I mean seriously how am I supposed to watch my anime now? Plus I had a cool android app for it that downloaded any video just by inputting the URL. I'm very upset.



Perhaps you should try PutLocker? They have a few vids hosted on their site so you might want to give it a shot.


----------



## alphamule (Jan 27, 2012)

Or a decentralized file-sharing program?  In theory, there's hosting that you can only get to from anonymous networks.  And no, Freenet sucks eDonkey ****s - Slow as a turtle!    Also, it doesn't really host hashed data chunks since they expire if no one downloads them.  Weird, how it imitates some aspects of biology.  For example,sourdough bread.  When you make a sourdough starter, it has all kinds of bacteria and fungi, but by the first week it's full of 99.9999% of the ones you want.

If you want a real hosting solution that can't be easily shut down, then you'll need something like a VPS running I2P and a hidden server.  It's actually about the same price as sites like MU and once you get it setup, you can share a copy of the setup with people who wouldn't know how to set it up themselves.  A disk image is often all you need to get some virtual private servers configured instantly.  Well, after uploading a 4GB file.  That's smaller than a lot of the files you see people uploading, hehe.  Almost forgot to mention:  Just make sure that you don't anywhere near the bandwidth/CPU/RAM requirements.  Buying a service meant for this would be recommended.


----------



## alphamule (Feb 5, 2012)

> "Affiliates earn 25% per sale, $10 sign-up bonus"


 (From ibvpn)
Well now we know where the people who got commissions from MU will go, hehe.  It seems that all the VPN's, seedboxes, and VPS's are running promotions like that.

Edit:  Removed link because I wasn't sure if that was allowed.  There's tons of VPN providers, anyways.  I use that one for BT.


----------

